# Another blanket



## Avongirl29 (Mar 8, 2014)

My patterns are all in German but that is pretty much what I did: I hope this is right, if you should have any questions just let me know!
The edging was done after I finished the knitting

1st row: 1st stitch and then knit 5 stitches, purl 5 stitches, repeat until end of the row, last stitch turn
2nd row: knit all stitches as they look like
3rd row: knit first stitch, start with 1 purl stitch and then *5 knit stitches, 5 purl stitches* - repeat until end of the row, last stitch
4th row knit how they look to you
5th row 1st stitch, 2 purl, *5 knit, 5 purl* repeat from * to*
6th row as they look
7th row 1 stitch, 3 purl, *5 knit, 5 purl* repeat until end of the row. 8th as they look
9th row, 1 st stitch, 4 purl, *5knit, 5pearl" repeat until end of the row. 10th row as they look
11th row, 5 pearl, 5 knit, 5 purl until end of the row - 12th row knit as the stitches look
13th row you do the opposite, you start with 1st stitch and knit 5 stitches and then purl 5 stitches. do the same as you did before

*/////*****//////*****/////*****/////*****/////**
*/////*****/////*****/////*****/////*****/////*
/////*****/////*****/////*****/////*****/////
*****/////*****/////*****/////*****/////*****
****/////*****/////*****/////*****/////****
***/////*****/////*****/////*****/////***
**/////*****/////*****/////*****/////**
*/////*****/////*****/////*****/////*
/////*****/////*****/////***** /////


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

pretty thank you for taking the time to translate


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty blanket.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have used this pattern before and it does flow well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

There are more photos of it at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262803-1.html

On my copy of this pattern, I'm going with what Avongirl29's choice of colours brings to mind - what is called in my family: Three-Stripe-Ice-Cream; it's usually vanilla, chocolate, and strawberry.

All that's missing are the directions for your lovely border. Any chance of getting it too?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely pattern and colours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

how many stitches did you start with


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Love the border..pretty afghan also


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That is such a pretty blanket, and sure to keep a little one warm. Thank you for the instructions.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh the colors remind me of spomoni ice cream. Now I am hungry and it is only 8 a.m.  :lol:


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful blanket with superb work. Thank you for translating and sharing this pattern. Would also love to have instructions for this edging. Can you direct us to this pattern, or share those instructions with us (if you can legally do so)? 

Wonderful idea for you to make this for a child suffering an illness. You are very kind.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

What type of yarn did you use and what size of needles
I would also like to know the size of the finished blanket.
This is a very pretty blanket and I would like to try it. Thank you for sharing. I also would like to know the edging you used.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There are more photos of it at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262803-1.html
> 
> On my copy of this pattern, I'm going with what Avongirl29's choice of colours brings to mind - what is called in my family: Three-Stripe-Ice-Cream; it's usually vanilla, chocolate, and strawberry.
> 
> All that's missing are the directions for your lovely border. Any chance of getting it too?


we call that three stripe ice cream Neapolitan


----------



## Avongirl29 (Mar 8, 2014)

I used Caron simply soft yarn and the mixed color was Bernat, needle size 4
Size is 24" across and 36" long


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very pretty and thank you so much for the pattern. Just out of curiosity, how many stitches did you start with?


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely blanket also how many stitches were cast on?


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Usually I don't like Charts but yours may cure my phobia. :-D


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------

